# North Korea



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So when is this little ****** going to get us into a war? I don't trust the leader in North Korea either. :rollin:

Seriously, is Obama going to go on vacation and leave everyone else holding the bag. If Kim Jong-un's brain don't kick in soon we could see the first nuclear mushroom soon. Russia is practicing attacking our missile defense systems so I guess they want to get in on the act too. The crap could hit the fan within the next week and where is Obama? Oh, ya sucking up to the the California attorney general and playing golf.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Well if we play it cool we will be ok. Every year they saber rattle and we give them tons of fuel and food.

It really seems like everyone forgot what war was like and they are chomping at the bit to get into one.

Chuck Norris shot the sheriff, but he round house kicked the deputy.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Land wars in Asia have worked really well for us in the past. US is handling this exactly as they should.....little to no response. When idiots speak, why interrupt?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

And, in breaking news............










and,


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In the past there has been sabre rattling. However, in the past Kim Jong-un was not the leader. Now we have a young inexperienced fool in charge of North Korea, and an older inexperienced fool in charge of America.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You really have to dig to find the BS you do AidanK.

This is interesting to watch;
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-22161792

Also;
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21710644


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

AidanK said:


> Another out of the park editorial on N Korea, sort of dispels much of what you type, Mr Plainsman. Sorry
> 
> http://www.activistpost.com/2013/04/cre ... 5988975541


what bridge did this troll come out from holy crap. Does this guy even have anything to do with the outdoors as i see it has not even posted in any thing other than politics and hot topics. I think he has watched American history x one to many times


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

AidanK said:


> KurtR said:
> 
> 
> > AidanK said:
> ...


dear Mr. douchebag
You are almost as interesting as the guy who wanted to ship his illegal dogs from sri lanka........


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

AidanK said:


> KurtR said:
> 
> 
> > dear Mr. douchebag
> ...


I was already a 13m and 13b mass fing destruction as my ds liked to explain it. So how have you served the country other than running your lips on the interweb.

You are a racist plain and simple who lives under the guise of thinking you are some kind of patriot. I would bet you would not have the balls to say this stuff to peoples face so just keep hiding in your moms basment eating those chetos.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I do what I can to be a real Patriot.


With your radical view I need to ask these question, and I might add I am very serious. Patriot of what nation? Is it a nation or a religion you are loyal to? I don't know of many American's with your view, and the ones I do know about have bombed government buildings and such.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

AidanK said:


> KurtR said:
> 
> 
> > I was already a 13m and 13b mass fing destruction as my ds liked to explain it. So how have you served the country other than running your lips on the interweb.
> ...


Yep and I spar with Anderson Silva the best pound for pound fighter, you can look him up I really don't care.

this is a outdoors website with a little politics and other stuff mixed in. I am guessing you would not know the difference from a bottom bouncer and a 140 amax with out looking it up on the interweb go back to blogging in the basement spewing your racist hatred some where else


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

AidanK said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > > I do what I can to be a real Patriot.
> ...


Why did you quote my questions then answer non of them? The text you posted was not related in any way to the questions I asked? Also, I'm not interested in your personal blogs. I consider that spam which I try to remove daily.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If this was the hide you would be so gone aidenk.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People said:


> If this was the hide you would be so gone aidenk.


We be tolerant compassionate conservatives.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I think you arbitrarily taking them down and removing them, speaks much of your character, I hope I am wrong about that, however.


We have a free classified for members. However, every day someone is removing spam. I consider spam promotion of good and services. I consider promotion of ones blog a promotion of services. My removing them is not arbitrary it is the rules of this site. Not following the rules will not be tolerated.


----------

